# Who's Gary Born???



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

There was a big article in the N.J. paper a couple weeks ago about a caster Gary Born. I never saw him at any of the Spotrcast events within the last few years. If he's so good why doesn't he show up at the tournaments? I know when the money and prizes stopped in Sportcast a few casters stop showing up. It's a shame some are into it for the money and not the sport. I'm sure I'll get some remarks on this thread. That's my $.02


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

John,

Gary was at the 2000 Nationals that were held in Wildwood, New Jersey.

Yes, he is very good at casting and fishing, with both conventional and spinning tackle.

Anyway, I hope things are well in your neck of the woods.

Blaine


----------



## Ardmore Bill (Feb 4, 2001)

I'd humbly suggest looking into who Gary Born was to get an answer to your questions. Gary born was and still is a great caster and his history goes back at least two decades in the distance casting world - he competed with Big Dave, Big Lou, Ron Arra and others - long before us new guys (last few years) entered the sport. As far as I'm concerned he is a legend in the distance casting arena and a great inspiration. 

As for why he does not compete now only he can answer - but I do know he is still a formidable competitor, and that he competes ever year in the ASAC surf tournements in New Jersey with his team - Surf and Land. (hope I got these details right) They win every year. We actually cast with his team on the field this spring. They all cast spinners in the twelve foot range and they all can put a 5 ounce lead out 550ft. All are great casters, with little extreme distance casting training and if they ever decided to take up the sport there would be a lot of new talent giving us a challange on the casting field. 

my two cents


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Blaine I don't recall the name at Wildwood. I was there but as you know the weather conditions weren't the best. Well Gary is the same age as me so I guess theres still hope that I can improve some. The nearest caster to me is Big Dave and thats about a 3hr. drive. Its getting harder to find a field to practice everytime you find a spot they decide to build houses. Well good luck and see you next year at Crisfield.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

John , what paper did the article , I would like to see .
Gary is more active in tournament fishing and has an impressive record . Probably won more tournaments on the East coast than any other angler ever. He posts on the Bassbarn as RustyHook .Besides fishing and casting he also has quite a following in custom rod building . If you know what you want/need he will build it right.


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Conn, the article was in the "THE PRESS, Atlantic City,N.J." on Thursday July 31. Its a good size article with a half page picture of Gary. One of the guys I work with was at Wildwood that week and gave me the paper because he knew I did long distance casting. Maybe you can look up the article on the internet. Hope you guys find a field and hold a tournament next year in Jersey. That would save me about 3hrs drive time instead of Crisfield. See you next year.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

http://www.jerseysouth.com/news/sports/073103RAYMAINTHISWEEK.html



Try this one.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

gary's long distance casting slowed down when he contacted lime's disease in the late 80's or early90's. he did some long casting at cape henlopen in the late 90's.he consistently casted over 700ft in them.his daughter casts with him in practise and does around 550ft.i do believe he hit over 900 on the beach one day horsing around wirh a very stiff tai wind. i'll get the details next time i see him. probably next month.


----------



## cbirie (Oct 26, 2021)

mroczka said:


> There was a big article in the N.J. paper a couple weeks ago about a caster Gary Born. I never saw him at any of the Spotrcast events within the last few years. If he's so good why doesn't he show up at the tournaments? I know when the money and prizes stopped in Sportcast a few casters stop showing up. It's a shame some are into it for the money and not the sport. I'm sure I'll get some remarks on this thread. That's my $.02





mroczka said:


> There was a big article in the N.J. paper a couple weeks ago about a caster Gary Born. I never saw him at any of the Spotrcast events within the last few years. If he's so good why doesn't he show up at the tournaments? I know when the money and prizes stopped in Sportcast a few casters stop showing up. It's a shame some are into it for the money and not the sport. I'm sure I'll get some remarks on this thread. That's my $.02


He's in his 70s. Show some respect


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

cbirie said:


> He's in his 70s. Show some respect


Hey DUMMY... When this initial post was made he was probably in his early 50s
Use your Brain and eyes


----------

